# Convict with white big lips



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello. My convict has big white lips and stays alone in the upper side of the tank. I have not seen him fight with other fish. Do i need to quarantine him?


----------



## Deedee88 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here is another photo


----------

